# Moorings/Sunsail BVI Base--Hurricane Irma



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anybody heard about the condition of this base post-Irma?


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

The bottom of this article has a statement from Sunsail: Hurricane Irma: UK marine industry comes to the aid of those affected - YBW


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Not great but better than Paraquita Bay.


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

Before & after of Moorings/Sunsail base in Road Town

More Moorings base after

Helicopter shots of various spots

Nanny Cay. Broader overview shot here. Drone video 



.

Honeymoon Beach, Water Island, USVI Scroll down here for more.

Jody of Where the coconuts grow has been sharing lots of info. Her husband Peter is on Tortola.


----------

